

I don't code, but I have a project? - blacksheepcode

Details:<p>1. I'm not very experienced with coding at all, and I don’t really like it after trying to learn on several different occasions and dedicating a good number of hours to it. I’m just familiar with a handful of PHP, HTML, and CSS.<p>2. I used WordPress in a bizarre way with appropriately licensed plugins and some of my own modifications with the WordPress core and plugin files. It’s not a blog.<p>3. I've compiled what I think is a decent prototype. That is, it's a site that does exactly what it's supposed to do and it has some nice features. I’m just sure its source is incredibly atrocious and wasteful.<p>Questions:<p>So, given my inexperience and coding displeasure do you think any technical co-founder could be interested in working with me? They would want to ditch WordPress right? So what would be the point if they could just come up with their own similar project with their own neat and appropriate code? Would any investors be interested once I find a technical co-founder? They wouldn't be interested if I didn’t have one, right?<p>Just wondering if my work on such a project is meaningful in any way or if it’s mostly been a waste of time as far as serious business goes. I suppose I may just stick entirely with law school if that’s the case.<p>Thanks for your time. I really appreciate it.<p>Edit: Just stumbled across this recent submission and found it enlightening: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1689751
======
bobds
A lot of big websites run on Wordpress. Modifying the WP core is a very bad
idea, you want less maintenance, not more.

How can you be sure the code is atrocious and wasteful? If it does something
useful, you can optimize later. You don't need investors or a co-founder at
this point. Get your prototype out there, Wordpress stuff seems to sell itself
these days.

I will take a look at your code if you like and give you a technical opinion
on how bad it is or not. Check out my profile for contact info,

~~~
blacksheepcode
Oh, well, it was just a few little changes to the core. Easy to update the
installation and make them again I'm sure. Then again, I'm not experienced.

You are right though, I can't be sure that it is atrocious and wasteful. I
assume that web content management systems carry a lot of baggage with them.
Though, I am aware that I am not using everything WordPress offers me and that
it is not a fully optimized site, and you point that out.

Your response is encouraging, as is this article at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1689751> I stumbled across. Thank you
very much!

~~~
pacomerh
He's right though, get your idea rolling first, doesn't matter if the code is
not perfect, the point is to see it working and get people interested. Later
you can worry about getting it clean sharp.

